# Natural Treatment For Cellulitis Infection??



## Rea (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi All,

I had surgery 3 weeks ago and at day 5 a cellulitis infection set in at my incision site. Doc tried treating with oral meds and I only worsened to the point the infection became life threatening and I had to be readmitted to the hospital for IV treatment of the infection. More than a week later we had it under control and Doc decided I could go home and continue IV meds once a day. They inserted a PICC line IV (semi permanent IV) and that lasted only 3 days as there were lots of problems inserting it and then my body was rejecting it. Anyways, Doc felt that at that point oral meds would finish the job. The infection is much better, but just seems to be setting at the same stage since I went back on the oral meds. I researched the condition and I realize it can take a while to clear, several weeks in fact. But a 10 day supply of meds is costing me $126.00 that I've filled twice now and which I can not afford to do again. I've trired to find a natural treatment to help facilitate healing this infection, but so far all I've come up with is epsom salt soaks, which I'm doing and no progress yet. 

Anyone know of any natural/herbal cures that will get this Cellulitis out of here? 

Thanks, Rea


----------



## Rowan (Sep 15, 2007)

They need to find a way to get a full course of IV antibiotics into you. I work as a Home Health Nurse, and frequently have patients with IV therapy at home, if you cannot tolerate a PICC, they need to keep you at the hospital, or in a rehab, with a regular peripheral IV until they can get all the medicine into you. Alternative meds are great, I am a huge advocate of them, but it sounds like you have MRSA or some such life threatening bug, and those have come about as a result of human manipulations(poor antibiotic use etc), and there are not a lot of traditional rememdies that can rid your body of such virulent organisms quickly enough, although many will be effective early enough, such as garlic, and oregon grape root. If the oral meds are enough to keep it from progressing, great, but when you stop the med, it will pick up where it left off. Is the wound on an extremity, or your torso? 
The other consideration, is that if the cellulitis does not get worse when you stop the meds, it may just be a post inflammatory syndrome, that will take some time to resolve, and arnica cream, can help decrease swelling, plus eating a good wholesome diet, avoiding refined carbs, especially sugars, as these feed both bacteria and candida.
Hope that helps,
Rowan


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

I sure like ROWAN s Advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

